# POCs VPD 2.0 and the laundry machine



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Recently I swapped all my protection from IXS to POC VPD 2.0, i.e. knee pads, elbow pads, gloves. 

I used to laundry my IXS stuff in a laundry machine, on delicate handwash program, up to 40 deg Celsius. During 7 months or so of usage all the straps gone stretched. Now I'm concerned, was it because of the laundrying or was it just poor quality?

I don't want to ruin POCs so quickly, and the label says "hand wash in cold water only".

What would you say - yay or nay to machine wash?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have washed mine a few times in the machine with cold water. I make sure the straps are done up and hang them to dry. It hasn't been long enough to know the effects though, but they get so dirty here in the Winter that I do it anyway.


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

I've washed my 2.0 knee pads a bunch of times in the washer. I'm not sure what they are called but my wife has a bunch of mesh bags with zippers, made for machine washing delicate items. Put them in one of those and that should take care of the velcro straps.


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

Mine aren't terribly old yet, but I wash all my gear on cold and just sit/hang to air dry. Works well for me, but time will tell.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I hand wash my POC pads. I just throw everything into a bucket with soapy water. Let it soak for a few minutes. Then I just use a brush to get all the dirt off. Then I just let it dry using the solar dryer. Good ol' Mr. Sunshine.


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)

40 degree Celsius? 

It's saying to use tap and hand wash.

I used the washer once. Saw some threads fraying, so no more of that.

Bet your straps stretched from the hot water, and/or if you have an agitator washer


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Frankly I don't want to wash the POCs in the washer, 'cos I really like them and how they are gripping to the skin and not sliding down. But how can you get the dirt, the sweat and the salts off it without the washer? Given that I'm riding every other day, there's not enough time for them to dry naturally, especially if the days are rainy or without much sun...



Mazukea said:


> I hand wash my POC pads. I just throw everything into a bucket with soapy water. Let it soak for a few minutes. Then I just use a brush to get all the dirt off. Then I just let it dry using the solar dryer. Good ol' Mr. Sunshine.


This is the preferred way, I think, but how do you get rid of soap, so it won't dry in the fabric? 'Cos if you leave residues of soap in the fabric - it can irritate your skin during rides...


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Shmoo said:


> 40 degree Celsius?
> 
> It's saying to use tap and hand wash.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't really call that hot, since the temps out there in the summer are between 30-40 Celsius in the shade, and even more on direct sun. So combined with the body sweat and multiple moves - it's very similar to the laundry process...


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

They're called Lingerie Bags. I wash anything with velcro or straps in them (bibs, pads, gloves, backpacks, etc...)


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Well, 2 and a half years later, and approximately 300 machine washes on various programs, I have to give kudos to POC. The pads are almost as good as new, no torn/open threads, everything is still in place and right form. The material still as black as it was new, no holes and deformations, despite the facts that I wear them 3-4 times a weeks for 2-4 hours rides, took several good spills while wearing, laundry washed them on every existing program including 90 degrees cotton (by mistake).

The straps are a bit stretched (nothing serious), that's all. And the silicon squares at the tips of the gloves are faded (but still there).

All in all extremely high quality product, I'm ordering another set just in case.


----------



## nealy578 (Apr 13, 2015)

Abagrizzli said:


> Well, 2 and a half years later, and approximately 300 machine washes on various programs, I have to give kudos to POC. The pads are almost as good as new, no torn/open threads, everything is still in place and right form. The material still as black as it was new, no holes and deformations, despite the facts that I wear them 3-4 times a weeks for 2-4 hours rides, took several good spills while wearing, laundry washed them on every existing program including 90 degrees cotton (by mistake).
> 
> The straps are a bit stretched (nothing serious), that's all. And the silicon squares at the tips of the gloves are faded (but still there).
> 
> All in all extremely high quality product, I'm ordering another set just in case.


I know I'm bringing this thread back from the dead slightly but i'd like to say thanks for following up with how the pads are holding up with the machine wash! Im one ride in and was going to put them in on a delicate wash so its great to hear they will hold up well. It's a bit of a worry when you've just shelled out £90 on a set of pads not to mess them up on the 1st wash! Im going to put them in on a gentle cold wash with some Nikwax cleaner with my waterproof jacket, That way i can use a soap based (as recommended) wash rather than a detergent. I have to say my Leatt 3DF's were supposed to be handwashed only but they went in with whatever program my wife cared and held up great. Nowhere near as good quality or comfort of the POC's though! Very pleased with my purchase!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

A front loader is much gentler than a top loader. They just tumble stuff rather than tear at it with an agitator.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Water that is 40c is 104 F. I'd stick with cold water wash


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Rocky Mtn said:


> Water that is 40c is 104 F. I'd stick with cold water wash


104 F is consequentially more than 98.6?


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Lone Rager said:


> 104 F is consequentially more than 98.6?


No, but body heat and soaking in water will effect the fabric in consequentially differ ways.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

